# Canon T3/1100D Announced



## bvukich (Feb 7, 2011)

*Canon EOS 1100D/T3 Announced*

*London, UK, 7th February 2011* â€“ Canon today unveils the new EOS 1100D â€“ the Digital SLR (DSLR) for consumers who want to take the first step on their journey to outstanding still images and HD video. Featuring many technologies developed for more advanced models, and functions which make it even easier to capture fantastic images straight out of the box, the EOS 1100D helps you to have fun with your photography and impress your friends with amazing portraits, landscapes or creative shots.

As your skills develop, the EOS 1100D grows with you. As the gateway to Canonâ€™s world-famous EOS System, the EOS 1100D lets you experiment with more than 60 different lenses and other accessories including Speedlite flashes, to explore the world of photography.

*Advanced imaging made easy*

Compact and lightweight, the EOS 1100D is a highly versatile DSLR thatâ€™s easy to carry with you, allowing you to capture any moment in stunning quality. When a scene lends itself to video as well as stills, 720p HD video capture is easily accessible via the dedicated movie function on the mode dial. Never miss a moment of the action as you frame your image easily and accurately through the newly-designed, bright optical viewfinder, offering 95% coverage of the scene. Alternatively, use Live View to see how different shooting modes will affect the final image on the large rear screen.

Youâ€™ll be able to take great images as soon as you start using the EOS 1100D. A Feature Guide in the menu system offers a brief description of each key camera setting and its effect, helping beginners to learn about their camera as they use it.

Basic+ and Creative Auto remove any confusing technical terms, using plain language to describe settings and their effect on the final image. Apply a different ambience to a scene, with Basic+ adjusting exposure, white balance and image processing settings according to easy-to-understand pre-sets based on the creative intent or lighting type. Alternatively, blur the background to create more interesting results with Creative Auto, which takes all the confusion out of achieving the desired effect.

*Shoot and share anywhere*

The EOS 1100D also makes it easier to shoot and instantly share your images and HD video with friends and family. The large 6.8cm (2.7â€) LCD screen features a sharp 230k-dot resolution and wide viewing angle, making it easy to review the dayâ€™s shoot immediately. Alternatively, sit back and enjoy the big-screen image playback by connecting the EOS 1100D directly to an HDTV via HDMI, using the TV remote control to scroll through images and enjoy your own high-quality video.

Thanks to support for Eye-Fi Connected Functions*1, EOS 1100D users can wirelessly transfer their images to a home PC or bypass this stage completely and upload images and video direct to an online sharing account like the CANON iMAGE GATEWAY or Flickr â€“ inspiring everyone to share special, fun and creative photography.

*From beginners to pros, the EOS system is used the world over*

Designed as a user-friendly, powerful, entry-level DSLR, the EOS 1100D features an impressive specification to support the image quality and performance promised by the Canon and EOS brands.

A 12.2 Megapixel APS-C CMOS sensor enables A3 size images to be recorded or cropped for exciting compositions, without compromising on image quality or print size, while DIGIC 4 image processing allows you to freeze the action with high-speed shooting at 3 frames per second*2. Low light subjects can be captured with minimal noise and without resorting to using a flash thanks to a sensitive ISO range of 100 â€“ 6400, and the fast, accurate nine-point autofocus (AF) system ensures the subject is in focus no matter where they may stand in the frame. The EOS 1100D also uses the same iFCL metering system developed for the semi-professional EOS 7D, ensuring all subjects are well-exposed, even in the most challenging lighting conditions.

The EOS 1100D will be available with a new addition to Canonâ€™s range of EF lenses. The EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II is a new kit lens that offers EOS 1100D users the flexibility to shoot everything from sweeping landscapes to portraits. A lightweight construction means itâ€™s easy to carry, and Canonâ€™s acclaimed optical Image Stabilization offers a 4-stop advantage to ensure sharp images at maximum zoom and when shooting in low light. The new EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II will succeed the EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS in Canonâ€™s current lens portfolio.

*EOS 1100D â€“ key features:*


Superior 12-megapixel image quality
On-screen Feature Guide
Creative Auto and Basic+
HD video capture
ISO 100-6400 sensitivity
Wide-area 9-point AF system
63-zone iFCL exposure metering
6.8cm (2.7â€), 230,000-dot screen
Use with all EF and EF-S lenses


*cr*


----------



## Fleetie (Feb 7, 2011)

Interesting!

I'd kind of gathered from reading things here that Canon weren't going to bother following up the 1000D.

Depending on pricing, I might get one to take out to nightclubs etc.; other places I'd never risk taking my 7D.


Martin


----------



## ronderick (Feb 7, 2011)

So I guess Canon decides to continue with the xxxxD series. Therefore it seems that the entry level cameras have 3 models - 1100D, 600D, and 60D.

While this might not affect owners of 7D or higher models, I'm interested to see how this setup will help protect (or expand) Canon's market share for its targeted consumers. Though I have to admit, the introduction of the 1100D offers more option for young learners that you don't want to trust with a XXXD...


----------



## Fleetie (Feb 7, 2011)

Hmm, here in the UK, both Jessops and Jacobs are pre-listing the 1100D only WITH the kit lens, for Â£499. Is it not to be available as just the body then?

Or could that just be initially, and may it be available as just a body later?


Martin


----------



## caoran9238 (Feb 7, 2011)

Finally, Canon has done its homework and made another camera that's truly an entry-level. Not a bad entry-level either, specification wise... Unfortunately, it cannot take the market away from Nikon 3100 (which now sells at T3's MSP) at this point.


----------



## galwithawand (Feb 7, 2011)

*new funky colour!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CThNtoG8-BI

red T3！


----------



## bvukich (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: new funky colour!*



galwithawand said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CThNtoG8-BI
> 
> red T3！



That actually looks decent, much better than silver.


----------



## Son of Daguerre (Feb 7, 2011)

I think Canon shot itself in the foot with this one by not offering 1080p. Sure, it's the entry-level model. But until now, with the exception of the T1i/500D fiasco, Canon could claim Full HD with manual exposure control even in its low-end (at that time the T2i/550D) models. No more. And with Nikon putting (albeit crippled) 1080p in its D3100, Canon, in my opinion, made a mistake.

The image quality looks pretty nice, though.


----------



## Woody (Feb 8, 2011)

Son of Daguerre said:


> I think Canon shot itself in the foot with this one by not offering 1080p. Sure, it's the entry-level model. But until now, with the exception of the T1i/500D fiasco, Canon could claim Full HD with manual exposure control even in its low-end (at that time the T2i/550D) models. No more. And with Nikon putting (albeit crippled) 1080p in its D3100, Canon, in my opinion, made a mistake.
> 
> The image quality looks pretty nice, though.



Canon makes these mistakes regularly. If Nikon had not introduced remote flash control in ALL their DSLR (D3100, D7000, D300s, D3s, D3X), Canon would not have done the same.

I am curious however if first time buyers ever bother about 1080p.

Will Canon introduce all their latest sensor technologies in the 12 MP T3/1100D?


----------



## Osiris30 (Feb 8, 2011)

Woody said:


> Son of Daguerre said:
> 
> 
> > I think Canon shot itself in the foot with this one by not offering 1080p. Sure, it's the entry-level model. But until now, with the exception of the T1i/500D fiasco, Canon could claim Full HD with manual exposure control even in its low-end (at that time the T2i/550D) models. No more. And with Nikon putting (albeit crippled) 1080p in its D3100, Canon, in my opinion, made a mistake.
> ...



Based on the ISO range supported this sounds like a new sensor, with gapless ML, etc. In short, this camera may deliver stunning IQ.. ironic that I might want to buy the cheapest SLR Canon makes, after years of steadily moving up the chain.

If it can have a precision focus screen added to it, I may have no choice.. certain things just don't need a million FPS. It would be great to have a tiny, high DR monster street cam.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 8, 2011)

Either the T3i or the T3 press release make any claim on the gapless micro lens on the CMOS sensor. That is interesting. Because we all known that all 18Mp sensor from Canon are gapless. Is Canon avoiding the subject in order not to make the 60D or 7D looks not worth the money???


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 8, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Either the T3i or the T3 press release make any claim on the gapless micro lens on the CMOS sensor. That is interesting. Because we all known that all 18Mp sensor from Canon are gapless. Is Canon avoiding the subject in order not to make the 60D or 7D looks not worth the money???



Those knowledgeable photographers who post here are not typical buyers of the Digital Rebel. This camera is aimed at users who do not know or care about the technical internal construction. Most buyers would not have a clue if they listed it. It has become a standard Canon design feature.

Here is what they do say.

"This first-class sensor features many of the same new technologies as used by professional Canon cameras to maximize each pixel's light-gathering efficiency"


----------



## Rocky (Feb 8, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > Either the T3i or the T3 press release make any claim on the gapless micro lens on the CMOS sensor. That is interesting. Because we all known that all 18Mp sensor from Canon are gapless. Is Canon avoiding the subject in order not to make the 60D or 7D looks not worth the money???
> ...


If the T3 sensor is really "gapless" It may be the best camera from Canon for High ISO with Low noise, better than the 60D.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 8, 2011)

Osiris30 said:


> Based on the ISO range supported this sounds like a new sensor, with gapless ML, etc. In short, this camera may deliver stunning IQ.. ironic that I might want to buy the cheapest SLR Canon makes, after years of steadily moving up the chain.
> 
> If it can have a precision focus screen added to it, I may have no choice.. certain things just don't need a million FPS. It would be great to have a tiny, high DR monster street cam.


I agree with you. However, even with precision focusing screen, your focusing accuracy is hampered by the EF or EF-S lenses built-in coarse manul adjustment. They have less than 1/3 turn for the whole focusing range. If you look at the old manual focusing lenses. most of them have about 3/4 turn for the focusing range. That is a factor of 3 for the accuracy difference.


----------



## Osiris30 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Osiris30 said:
> 
> 
> > Based on the ISO range supported this sounds like a new sensor, with gapless ML, etc. In short, this camera may deliver stunning IQ.. ironic that I might want to buy the cheapest SLR Canon makes, after years of steadily moving up the chain.
> ...



If the IQ is what it *could* be with this new 12.2MP sensor, I would probably pick up a T3 for using MF lenses on an adapter.. would be a great combination.. would be even better with a vari-angle LCD, but hey, again, with a precision screen I would be happy. For street and candid portraiture I don't need huge FPS. This body coupled with an adapted fast 35 or 50mm MF prime would be a fantastic fun little toy. I'd never use it as a primary shooter, but I could see owning one.


----------



## Son of Daguerre (Mar 13, 2011)

Does the T3 really not have Automatic Sensor Cleaning?!


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 13, 2011)

Son of Daguerre said:


> Does the T3 really not have Automatic Sensor Cleaning?!



It does not. Canon has been removing features to widen the gap between models and price ranges.


----------



## Son of Daguerre (Mar 13, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> Son of Daguerre said:
> 
> 
> > Does the T3 really not have Automatic Sensor Cleaning?!
> ...



That, my friend, is positively ridiculous, for two simple reasons:

1. The EOS 1000D/Rebel XS had it.
2. The audience for the T3 is the clientele that is least likely to have a clue about manually cleaning the sensor. A pro might do it, but the T3 owner won't.


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 13, 2011)

Son of Daguerre said:


> scalesusa said:
> 
> 
> > Son of Daguerre said:
> ...



I merely answered the question for him. Its been known since they were nnounced that there was no built-in sensor cleaning. 

I'd appreciate you not calling my answer ridiculous, its merely the truth.


----------



## Son of Daguerre (Mar 13, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> Son of Daguerre said:
> 
> 
> > scalesusa said:
> ...



You misunderstand. I wasn't calling _your_ answer ridiculous. I was calling Canon's logic ridiculous.

As for why I asked the question now, it's because I'm not a T3 buyer or wannabe (I own a 20D and would like a 7D as well), so I didn't pay much attention to the specs.


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 14, 2011)

OK, I misunderstood.

I too am a bit puzzled as to why it was taken out. I really doubt if many beginning DSLR users even know about sensor dust. its only visible under certain conditions.


----------



## KyleSTL (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks like the status as B&H has gone from 'Expected March delivery' (or April, I forget what it said previously) to 'Temporarily out of stock' so it should be shipping now, or very soon.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/753766-REG/Canon_5757B002_EOS_Rebel_T3_Digital.html


----------



## kubelik (Mar 14, 2011)

scalesusa said:



> OK, I misunderstood.
> 
> I too am a bit puzzled as to why it was taken out. I really doubt if many beginning DSLR users even know about sensor dust. its only visible under certain conditions.



I wonder how much that component costs Canon to put in? 

I'm not sure the fact that beginners don't care much about sensor dust is justification enough for removing it -- beginners are also more likely to "f/8 and be there" for general purpose shots, and beginners are also less likely to know how to clean dust on the sensor properly once its there. vice versa, beginners are less likely to ever take their lens off the body.

I do know that back when I was shooting with the 30D, I did at times end up with dust spots large enough that they showed up at screen-display sizes ... something a beginner wouldn't enjoy any more than I did, I expect (since they're also less likely to own/know photoshop). maybe canon is relying on better antistatic coatings? or maybe they're hoping to drive a few more customers up to the 60D?


----------



## unfocused (Mar 14, 2011)

> That, my friend, is positively ridiculous



I agree. I can't imagine why they would remove this feature. Maybe it does have something to do with anti-static coatings. My take away is that Canon must be operating on a very, very narrow profit margin on this model if a long-time feature like this had to be dropped to meet their price point. 

I suppose many entry-level users won't even know it's missing, but it seems like kind of a disservice to the customer.


----------

